# Trek Repaint Program



## Keanster (Mar 17, 2004)

Has anyone sent back there trek carbon frame and had it repainted by Trek? I am interested in how much and if there are any options


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Here's the Company Line*

Subject : RE: Trek Bikes Contact Us 

Thank you for emailing us. We do offer a repaint program through our
dealers. You can visit any authorized dealer in your area and they can
show you the current paint and decal choices available. They can then
quote you a price based on your choices. Unfortunately the Project One
color schemes are not available for repaints.

Thanks!
Brenda
Customer Service Specialist

NOTE:

You can be lucky (in more ways than one). I sent my OCLV back to Waterloo to get repainted a couple of years ago and they found some cracks near the bottom bracket. Trek fixed the frame and gave my a single-color paint job FREE OF CHARGE.


----------



## Keanster (Mar 17, 2004)

Retro Grouch said:


> Subject : RE: Trek Bikes Contact Us
> 
> Thank you for emailing us. We do offer a repaint program through our
> dealers. You can visit any authorized dealer in your area and they can
> ...


I wish it was that easy. I like in Salt Lake City and no one here (dealers) have delt with it. I am getting some very conflicting answeres and no one can tell me the paint scheme colors. Unofortunately I just don't seem to be getting any support. It seems like they just want to sell me a new bike and not fix the old one. I have had estimates from 400-500 dollars and they just tell me that depends on what I want done. They must not know what they are talking about because they seem to believe that I can do a project one paint job on it. Personally, I just don't think they want to take the time to help me out. Too bad, I have invested a ton of money into this bike and just want it looking better...


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

You might want to call Mike at ChainReaction Bicycles. They are out of California and sell more Treks than anyone. They have a website that you can go to. www.chainreaction.com 
I also wanted my Trek repainted and the dealers in Utah are bad. So I worked with Mike. Great service and he will give you a real quote. I think I paid $350.00 a few years back.


----------

